
Secret Service Issues Guide to Help Prevent School Shootings - happy-go-lucky
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/12/us/politics/secret-service-report-school-shootings.html
======
isostatic
This is easy. Don't live in America

UK's last school shooting was 1996.

UK's first school shooting was 1996.

On December 14, 2012, in the US 26 people were killed by a shooter in a school
in the US. 2 were injured.

On December 14, 2012, in China 0 people were killed by a stabber in China. 24
were injured.

